# legit products



## OTG85 (Jan 22, 2012)

tired of using mouthwash products that don't work!!!Please point me to a legit peptide company that is proven


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

Shoot me a pm and let me know what your looking for....


----------



## colochine (Jan 23, 2012)

I like MP.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 23, 2012)

We can talk bro.Ask oldschoollifter about us .give me a P.M.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out our sub forum (link in sig), we have logs in there for you to look over...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

i sure wish and dont understand why these damn company dont sale eveything you need on stop shop you have to buy eveything from diff places .like gear on place ai another place pins another pep,suplments etc.it is retared if any of the idiots where smart they would be rich.i mean if you are goin to buy gear of course you are going to need pins , ai, pct etc .i can not understand it at all.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 23, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i sure wish and don't understand why these damn company don't sale everything you need on stop shop you have to buy everything from diff places .like gear on place ai another place pins another pep,supplements etc.it is retarded if any of the idiots where smart they would be rich.i mean if you are going to buy gear of course you are going to need pins , ai, pct etc .i can not understand it at all.


 

We are working on that bro We do have bac water.Thanks for the concern.


----------

